# Tiny Tach on Etec



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am electronically challenged - and installing a Tiny Tach on my new Etec 25hp.  In the pic below, can I loosen the bolt on the assembly to the left of the spark plug and ground to that (since it's the only metal object within reach of the factory-installed ground lead)?








[/img]

Also, does anyone know what degree setting I would use?  I'm sure I can figure it out by just changing the settings until a reasonable idle is displayed, but if someone knows it would be easier to set it while in my garage.

Thanks as always.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're talking about that nice shiny aluminum housing.... I'm pretty sure that's one of the injector cones and I don't think it would be a good idea to attach anything to it at all... Check in with your dealer's technician (the factory trained guy that you'll be taking that motor to for a grounding location.

One small question (I'm very familiar with E-Tec 90 motors (will be having my third one installed this coming week...) but know little to nothing about the smaller engines..... Is there a factory tach available for that motor? If there is, and it's not too much money, you'll be set (since the directions that come with factory tachs will specify which wires in your wiring harness to connect to.

Post up what you come up with, I'd be interested to learn anything about the smaller E-Tecs...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I used the 360 setting on a Yammy 25 2 stroke and the readings were double....so I reset to 180 and things are fine.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Capt Bob - I think I can get a factory tach, but was hoping to combine the tach with the hour meter for $54 and install it myself to save a few bucks. And was hoping to test run it today with some of the other adjustments I've made, but looks like it's going to rain anyway. I'll get on the Etec owner's forum and see if I can get some advice there.

And it's easy to adjust the angle setting, so once I get it working I can adjust on the fly as necessary.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

I made to big of a deal out of it - attached the ground lead to the nearest bolt NOT associated with the fuel system. Works like a charm.


----------

